# Grazing and baling clover



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Been thinking about planting some clover to bale and possibly graze. I think Cherokee red clover looks good just looking for inputs on it. Can you graze cattle on clover without bloat problems? 
Also if someone wanted to wrap clover hay how long can it be stored and how long does it have to be stored before fed. 
Are any of the 3 point wrapers any good for a 5 foot wide bale? How do you feed wrapped hay? Just cut it open and feed it like a normal bale of hay? 
I know nothing about baleage.

I guess one would expect a early march and late april cutting? How well does it dry without conditioning compaired to ryegrass.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Around here most farmers frost seed in some clover into existing pasture, so the clover isnt dominant since its only 20-30% of the pasture. I think a full clover field would be dangerous possibly especially in the spring.

Sorry I dont wrap but this year is making me want to look into it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Clover holds a lot of moisture. Dry down takes time for dry and then you would lose many of the leaves.

Baleage is a good option. If wrapped properly baleage would be good for several years though anything over 2 I would not recommend. Just feed like a normal bale however you need enough animals to clean it up in a day. Otherwise it will start to mold. I could take a week to feed out mine but that's in the middle of winter with temps at 40 and below.

Have heard of people feeding a month after wrapping. Don't know the recommended time but I like to leave min. of 4 months


----------

